
FPGA Maker Snaps Up Deep Learning Chip Startup - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/07/18/fpga-maker-snaps-up-deep-learning-chip-startup/
======
payne92
Title should be: “Xilinx acquires DeePhi Tech, a Chinese deep learning tech
start up, for an undisclosed sum.”

------
ggg9990
I wonder what the likelihood is that a DeePhi employee tries to exfiltrate
Xilinx IP back to China.

------
baybal2
More info:

DeepPhi developed a script to bake different neural networks into fpga
specific HDL code.

Plus, they are gatekeepers to Chinese clients

